# Rotary International



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Any you members of Rotary International or can recommend a club ??:confused2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo is full of expat clubs... have a read of the stickies at the top of the page

Maiden


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Cairo is full of expat clubs... have a read of the stickies at the top of the page
> 
> Maiden


I'm sure there are, but :focus: specifically, does anyone know about Rotary ???


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

from Yellowpages: 
Rotary Club Of Alexandria Rakoda
7 Abdel Hamid El Dib St.
Tharwat, Alexandria
Tel: 03-5831333

Category(s): Charitable, Non-profit & Social Services & Development Organizations


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't help with Rotary in Egypt but we joined one of our local clubs when we moved to South Australia and they have been very helpful! We've made some great friends, contributed back to the local community and got 2 small businesses off the ground. 

We've found it fantastic for settling into a new country. 

Hope you find a club nearby! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> I can't help with Rotary in Egypt but we joined one of our local clubs when we moved to South Australia and they have been very helpful! We've made some great friends, contributed back to the local community and got 2 small businesses off the ground.
> 
> We've found it fantastic for settling into a new country.
> 
> ...


My family have been well into Rotary
Uncle was a District Governor
Brother in Law was Club President
Dad was in Rotary
I was in the junior version (rotaract) in my youth.
So i know whats its about - i never joined in the UK but was thinking about it before this job came up. There are loads of rotary clubs in Cairo (I have the details) but I was keen to know if anyone had personal experience of any.:tea:


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Rotary club in Alex was once upon a time supposed to gather the elite businessmen together. It still has till today some very strong businessmen; however, it no longer represents its glorious past. 

It meets at the very prestigious Syrian Club (located in safia zaghloul). 

I recall when it used to have several Greek, Armenian and Lebanese businessmen who stood for change and had major plans to revitalize Alexandria. Nowadays, I have no idea what they are up to anymore or what they do. 

Having said so, I would still try to join as it would jump-start you into getting to know some VIPs.


----------

